# Il nous ne nous reste que trois litres d’eau, ce ne sera pas de trop



## Corsicum

Il nous ne nous reste que trois litres d’eau, ce ne sera pas de trop car il nous reste dix Km à parcourir, à l’arrivée il ne restera plus une goutte.
Ma tentative :
_Avanza(abbiamo ?) solo che tre litri d’acqua, ne abbiamo troppo (acqua) d’avanzo, perché abbiamo ancora sei Km da percorrere, in arrivo non ci averere più una goccia d'acqua d’avanzo_
Grazie…(_d’avanzo _?)


----------



## zone noire

Voici ma proposition : _"Ci restano solo tre litri d'acqua e non ne avanzerà di sicuro visto che dobbiamo ancora percorrere dieci chilometri, all'arrivo non ne avremo più nemmeno una goccia"._


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

zone noire said:


> Voici ma proposition : _"Ci restano solo tre litri d'acqua e non ne avanzerà di sicuro visto che dobbiamo ancora percorrere dieci chilometri, all'arrivo non ne avremo più nemmeno una goccia"._


 
L'emploi du verbe "avanzare" n' est pas très clair pour moi. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce verbe italien, et comment l'utiliser.


----------



## Corsicum

*zone noire . Grazie mille, pour les paroles…et la musique*
*BenVitale* . *C’est vrai, ce n’est pas très simple, l’usage diffère de celui du français.*


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Corsicum said:


> *BenVitale* . *C’est vrai, ce n’est pas très simple, l’usage diffère de celui du français.*


 
En effet! Ce n'est pas évident.

Considère le suivant:

Ho trovato questo Messaggio


> In Lombardia, con riferimento al cibo, 'avanzare' è usato anche come intransitivo, nel senso di "non essere stato consumato completamente" e di rimanere, quindi, disponibile per successivi appetiti. In altre parole si usa dire, seppure con una sfumatura di differenza, "se la minestra avanza..." non meno di "se avanziamo la minestra...".


 
Qual'e' la differenza tra *"se la minestra avanza..."* e *"se avanziamo la minestra..."* ?

Il verbo *"avanzare"* può essere intransitivo o transitivo, i.e. si usa con l'ausiliare "essere" o con l'ausiliare "avere". 
e.g.
*E' avanzata la minestra* ?= mi rimane della minestra
*Non mi è avanzato un dollaro* ?= mi è rimasto un dollaro

Potete, per favore, dare degli esempi usando il verbo "avanzare" con l'ausiliare "avere"?


----------



## Necsus

Ben, ti illustro solo i significati standard, senza variazioni regionali o troppo colloquiali (come _se avanziamo la minestra_). 
_Avanzare_ ha fondamentalmente due significati, in entrambi i quali può essere costruito come transitivo o intransitivo. Il primo è quello intransitivo di _*andare avanti* _o _*guadagnare terreno*_ (avanzare lungo il corridoio / l'esercito avanzò fino alla città) e transitivo di _*portare in avanti*_ o _*presentare*_ (avanzò il confine del terreno / avanzò una richiesta), non comunissimo. Il secondo significato è quello intransitivo di _*rimanere*_ o _*essere in più*_ (è avanzato del pane / il pane basta e avanza) e transitivo di _*essere creditore*_ (avanzo 20 Euro da Mario), non comunissimo.
È più chiaro, così?


----------

